# Advice from drivers of the older ducato 2.5lt tdi



## pejoy (Sep 14, 2008)

Advice appreciated from anyone who drives an older style M/H based on the Fiat ducato 2.5lt tdi
I would like advice from other experienced drivers of this van as to how the engine should perform.
We have owned our van, a 1997 Eura Mobile 585 sport with the above engine for about a year, and have done around 4000miles including a two week trip to France. 
We are loving the motor home experience, but I do find the engine a bit under powered especially on hills, as this is the only diesel vehicle I have ever driven I have nothing to compare it with.
I realise it’s not meant to perform like a sports car and has the aerodynamics of a brick but just wondered if it’s performing as it should.
I tend to drive at around 60-65mph but would struggle to go much faster than this anyway unless going down hill, on some hills I have to crawl along in 2nd gear. 
Also I notice when I first start the engine there is quite a lot of grey smoke, but it does stop a few yards down the road, is this normal? The van is regularly serviced and the fuel consumptions not bad, I keep checking the oil but it never needs toping up.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Have you got a turbo engine as that gets us up hills perfect.
Ours is a P reg and has done 63,000 now and yes we had smoke on start up, it is normal for a desiel engine, but when we had a new Exhuast the smoke stopped.


----------



## pejoy (Sep 14, 2008)

YES IT'S A2.5LTDi


----------



## pejoy (Sep 14, 2008)

Advice appreciated from anyone who drives an older style M/H based on the Fiat ducato 2.5lt tdi 
I would like advice from other experienced drivers of this van as to how the engine should perform. 
We have owned our van, a 1997 Eura Mobile 585 sport with the above engine for about a year, and have done around 4000miles including a two week trip to France. 
We are loving the motor home experience, but I do find the engine a bit under powered especially on hills, as this is the only diesel vehicle I have ever driven I have nothing to compare it with. 
I realise it’s not meant to perform like a sports car and has the aerodynamics of a brick but just wondered if it’s performing as it should. 
I tend to drive at around 60-65mph but would struggle to go much faster than this anyway unless going down hill, on some hills I have to crawl along in 2nd gear. 
Also I notice when I first start the engine there is quite a lot of grey smoke, but it does stop a few yards down the road, is this normal? The van is regularly serviced and the fuel consumptions not bad, I keep checking the oil but it never needs toping up.


----------



## wozzy (Jan 3, 2009)

mines a 2.5 and yes a puf of smoke on start up. It runs well and feels reliable. As for hills it don't like them much, because were driveing a fully loaded van on it's wieght limit and trying to do that hill in fifth gear is a bit much. 
I've found that if I drop my gears sooner and try to maintain engine speed it works fine.


----------



## pejoy (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanx Wazzy,How do you find the acceleration


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

pejoy said:


> Thanx Wazzy,How do you find the acceleration


I don't think the Wazzy's answer to your question will mean much, pejoy, because you're not comparing like-for-like. I know you've both got 2.5 Tdi engines, but they're in quite different motorhomes. And in any event you've no way of realistically comparing figures, not even driving techniques - only personal opinions.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

pejoy said:


> YES IT'S A2.5LTDi


Well it is the same as ours then and we do fine on hills as the turbo kicks in.
The acceleration from 1st gear isnt very good though but once we get going we can do over 90 on a motoway (not that we do that to much :wink: ) and we have to keep it down to 60mph.
But as time traveller says it is hard to compare as ours is a Autotrail Cherekee.


----------



## pejoy (Sep 14, 2008)

:idea: Thanks time traveller,Any opinions will be greatly received,i am only trying to get a feel of what i should expect from this engine.


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

pejoy said:


> :idea: Thanks time traveller,Any opinions will be greatly received,i am only trying to get a feel of what i should expect from this engine.


To give best performance, especially in acceleration, diesels like to be worked hard. Use full throttle and 'hang on' through the gears ... of course it won't help your fuel consumption but it works wonders for acceleration .. 8)


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

driving the old 2.5's is an art, you have to keep the revs higher than normal when you are approaching a hill etc. if you are not using any oil or water this is good news, the odd puff of white smoke on start up is usual,I only ask if you get any black smoke if you thrash the revs on hard acceleration- not that you would do normally of course.
I would suggest as it is not a mechanical pump to have it chipped.that should help performance all round.

cabby


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

cabby said:


> driving the old 2.5's is an art, you have to keep the revs higher than normal when you are approaching a hill etc. if you are not using any oil or water this is good news, the odd puff of white smoke on start up is usual,I only ask if you get any black smoke if you thrash the revs on hard acceleration- not that you would do normally of course.
> I would suggest as it is not a mechanical pump to have it chipped.that should help performance all round.
> 
> cabby


I didn't think you could 'chip' a 2.5 TD, Cabby - are you sure?


----------



## pejoy (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks, I've made enquiries and it can't be chipped as its a manual fuel pump. 
Should I be able to notice when the turbo kicks in?


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

pejoy said:


> Thanks, I've made enquiries and it can't be chipped as its a manual fuel pump.
> Should I be able to notice when the turbo kicks in?


You should be able to feel a gentle surge of power, Pejoy.
It occurs to me that your waste gate may be stuck open slightly, leaking the compressed air from the turbo charger before it reaches the engine. Only a suggestion - I'm not mechanically au fait with the 2.5 TDi. But I know someone who is - I'll run it by him next week.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

pejoy said:


> Thanks, I've made enquiries and it can't be chipped as its a manual fuel pump.
> Should I be able to notice when the turbo kicks in?


Yes when going up a steep hill and the Engine slows down to the right speed You can feel the turbo kick in and then the M/H smoothly speeds up and we climb the hill nicely.
Is it possible something has happened to the Turbo on yours.
They do give advice on the forum here about not reviving up when you park as it damages the Turbo.


----------



## pejoy (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks time travller, I'm beginning to think the turboes may be the problem as i don't notice them at all


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

normally when your pulling somewhere around 1800 to 2200 rpm you can feel the boost come in, the best i can describe is without opening the throttle any more the vehicle will pick up speed.


----------



## SMIFF (Nov 5, 2007)

Hi Pejoy. Ours is the 2.5td on a 1996 Euro mobil 810 HS. Although 1st gear is a bit short our van doesn't suffer from any of the symptoms you discribe. Except from the occasional drop down to fourth on a long motorway climb it just plods along nicely. If your in second gear and not climbing a 1 in 5 i would get it checked out. Any problems with the turbo system would make it gutless. My wifes Seat Alhambra TDI had a split in the intercooler pipe not so long ago. It really affected its perfomance. Check around your turbo system and see if there's anything obvious. When the engine is running rev it and listen for escaping air.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

My error,   mistook the TDi meaning it had an engine management on board. Yes you should feel the pulling power of the turbo coming in around the 1800 revs mark.If my memory serves me better today I seem to think that a mechanical pump is adjustable or at least can be recalibrated.But my initial thoughts when reading your post led me to suspect the turbo, but your mileage is low and it could be just a hose split of punctured.
Not sure where you are based but there must be a disel specialist near you.
I do know an excellent one in Hove Sussex.did all the taxi's.
cabby


----------



## pejoy (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks guys.Can anyone recommend a good garage i could go to who is familiar with these engines. I'v tried phoning three fiat garages and they only really seem to know the modern engines.

Cabby...Do you have a phone number for the one you recommended.
Thank.
P.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

pejoy said:


> Thanks guys.Can anyone recommend a good garage i could go to who is familiar with these engines. I'v tried phoning three fiat garages and they only really seem to know the modern engines.
> 
> Cabby...Do you have a phone number for the one you recommended.
> Thank.
> P.


Err Im a girl-- :lol: :lol: 
I do hope you get this problem sorted and let us know what happens and the cost as you never know when my old girl might fail us. :wink:


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Ciao, I used to have one of these. Just a thought- the jubilee clip clamping one of the turbo hoses wouldoften come loose, and need either tightening or replacing. Usually happened on a motorway or the approach to a long incline? Have a look at yours; if they do work loose power loss is very noticeable.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Sorry for delay, Automatine Diesel, located in Hove Sussex BN3 4QR.
01273 415296. don't be put off by the name, this goes back generations.

cabby


----------



## Rabbiteer (Dec 25, 2008)

Try a weighbridge. 
Upto about 50mph it how much weight you are moving that matters. 
If engine and gear ratios are the same you can compare perfomance any make.
Proper servicing can pay dividends too, as they spot leaky pipes and other mechanical nasties.


----------



## OllyHughes (May 19, 2009)

Hi Pejoy 
Was going to tell you about 'Van Aken' and how they did a little bit of magic on my 1997 2.5 td Ducato in exchange for a little money, but on checking their website I find they have go out of business, Which is a shame because they really put life into my old girl. 
Hey ho thats progress for you 

Olly


----------

